# Turning a box into a travel humidor



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

I have this box that I acquired during my work travel. An Army first aid kit (out of a bradley I believe), apply stogie liberaly for relief :ss I'd like to turn it into a travel humidor/protective box. It has a rubber gasket for sealing and is sturdy. You can see it's fairly dirty so I was thinking clean it up and add some foam. Is there anything else I'm missing here?


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

As long as it makes a good seal, you should be set. I would get some foam to line it with. Probably a couple of pieces so you can cushion the smokes. Then get a humidification device like a drymistat tube; Heartfelt sheet, or even a Boveda packet.

:2 I would only clean the inside. I think it looks cool all rugged on the outside.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

It looks just like an otterbox, it should work just fine. I agree that a couple foam inserts would be good. I know you can order the foam inserts not sure where though, I've seen them online.

Unless your storing your cigars for a long time I would not bother adding any humidificatiion device. I use my travel humidor if I'm going out to smoke, I sometimes leave the cigars in there for days with no ill effects.


----------



## Pac (Mar 10, 2008)

As has been said, some foam (http://www.cigaraccessories.cigarsolutions.com/travelhumidortrays.html , from a fellow gorillas online shop) and if you feel the need for humidification some humidity sheets from Heartfelt industries (I think Dave is a gorilla too, at least he's a true BOTL, great customer service) and you're all set up and ready to go.

Cool box!

/Pac


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Foam is a good addition. I would also carry sticks in the 5-finger bags. They offer some decent protection and provide for some cushioning. The sticks in the bags wont roll around in your case and the ends and tips wont get damaged.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

It should work fine as long as it is cleaned and aired out properly. I have used military ammo boxes in the past with good results after cleaning and airing out.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Not only will it work fine but it looks great too.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

that is an awesome box!!

If you dont use it, send it my way & I'll send you a 15ct otterbox haha
that would be a kick ass travel case


----------



## masonichistorian (Apr 29, 2008)

Man that's pretty cool idea I'm in the Army and in Iraq so I can get my hand on one of those to hold the majority of my smokes. Right now I use a Pelican 1040 micro case series with a automatic purge valve. But I have no humidification devise.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

masonichistorian said:


> Man that's pretty cool idea I'm in the Army and in Iraq so I can get my hand on one of those to hold the majority of my smokes. Right now I use a Pelican 1040 micro case series with a automatic purge valve. *But I have no humidification devise. *


You will soon. PM me an address where I can send you something.

Thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## masonichistorian (Apr 29, 2008)

Has any one made a thread to see how creative people have gotten in making humidors? Apart from this one?


----------



## masonichistorian (Apr 29, 2008)

i got one of thouse and it is good it keeps a constant 75


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

I love that box. I am a military surplus junkie. I love the functionality of military surplus. I think I may pick up an ammo box to use for dry boxing. 

Thank you for your service.


----------



## masonichistorian (Apr 29, 2008)

a.dickens said:


> I love that box. I am a military surplus junkie. I love the functionality of military surplus. I think I may pick up an ammo box to use for dry boxing.
> 
> Thank you for your service.


Thanks and its my honer to do this job. Ammo box, realy dos it work good keeping the cigars and can you put a humidification devise in there and what about the metal? It sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

masonichistorian said:


> Thanks and its my honer to do this job. Ammo box, realy dos it work good keeping the cigars and can you put a humidification devise in there and what about the metal? It sounds like a cool idea.


I don't use one for a humidor currently. I think they are pretty air tight though. I used one for years as a first aid kit in my Jeep and it got rained on, and thrown in a lake, and it didn't leak, so I would guess that it is somewhat airtight.

I think the metal wouldn't be ideal for holding humidity as it has no give and take. It's impervious and would not absorb any extra humidity like wood would do. But opening and shutting it regularly would probably help, or having a lot of beads would help keep it level. I've got some beads in a cooler and they hold the humidity RIGHT on. Then again, a cooler works pretty well, and it's sides don't have a lot of give and take.

Maybe someone with more knowledge about this will chime in and give you a better answer.


----------



## masonichistorian (Apr 29, 2008)

a.dickens said:


> I don't use one for a humidor currently. I think they are pretty air tight though. I used one for years as a first aid kit in my Jeep and it got rained on, and thrown in a lake, and it didn't leak, so I would guess that it is somewhat airtight.
> 
> I think the metal wouldn't be ideal for holding humidity as it has no give and take. It's impervious and would not absorb any extra humidity like wood would do. But opening and shutting it regularly would probably help, or having a lot of beads would help keep it level. I've got some beads in a cooler and they hold the humidity RIGHT on. Then again, a cooler works pretty well, and it's sides don't have a lot of give and take.
> 
> Maybe someone with more knowledge about this will chime in and give you a better answer.


Thanks for the tip. And I will continue to look around for ideas for humidores for out here in iraq.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

masonichistorian said:


> Thanks and its my honer to do this job. Ammo box, realy dos it work good keeping the cigars and can you put a humidification devise in there and what about the metal? It sounds like a cool idea.


They work very well, the Live Oak Leisure Patrol have them issued to members in good standing. At least I think that's the way it went, it's all a fog.

I have one I use as an overflow box and travel humidor, it's lined with spanish cedar cigar box panels and I've never found anything that holds humidity better. I would be comfortable leaving mine unchecked and beads without maintenance for 6 months.

A friend and I have purchased a few cans and some spanish cedar and are going to knock out a few, we wanted to do a bunch but I don't think it's possible to make them at a price anyone would pay. Still we have some, and some wood, so we'll be knocking out a few, holler if you're interested in having one.

my plain ol ghetto scrap version:


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

yayson said:


> They work very well, the Live Oak Leisure Patrol have them issued to members in good standing. At least I think that's the way it went, it's all a fog.
> 
> I have one I use as an overflow box and travel humidor, it's lined with spanish cedar cigar box panels and I've never found anything that holds humidity better. I would be comfortable leaving mine unchecked and beads without maintenance for 6 months.
> 
> ...


cool!


----------



## masonichistorian (Apr 29, 2008)

That is prety cool, its nice to know that fellow BOTL are geting creative.


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

yayson, that is the best looking humidor I have seen! VERY jealous. Awesome.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

yayson said:


> They work very well, the Live Oak Leisure Patrol have them issued to members in good standing. At least I think that's the way it went, it's all a fog.
> 
> I have one I use as an overflow box and travel humidor, it's lined with spanish cedar cigar box panels and I've never found anything that holds humidity better. I would be comfortable leaving mine unchecked and beads without maintenance for 6 months.
> 
> ...


Nicely done sir :tu


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

well hell, if we ever use this daggum wood I bought we'll have to post some pictures. Hopefully the ones down with lumber instead of boxes will be twice as sweet


----------

